# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή > [Παιχνιδομηχανή] Ps4 pro ανάβει και σβήνει επιτόπου

## Se7eNaKoS

Καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά σε όλους... Αντιμετωπίζω αυτό το πρόβλημα με το PS4 pro με το που το βάζω στην πρίζα πατάω να ανάψει ανάβει μία φορά το μπλε με ήχο και σβήνει επιτόπου.. και αυτό γίνετε κάθε φορά όταν βγάζω και το ξανάβαζω στο ρεύμα... παρακαλώ τα φώτα σας!!!

----------


## mikemtb73

> Καλησπέρα έχω ένα ps4 slim και το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζω είναι ότι δεν βγάζει εικόνα στην οθόνη


μοιαζει να κλεινει το τροφοδοτικα του, απο προστασια ισως?

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Se7eNaKoS

Δεν γνωρίζω πάντως πάταω κάθε φορά που το βάζω στο ρεύμα κάνει ένα μπιπ ανάβει για λίγο το μπλε φως και μετά σβήνει.. όσες φορές και να το πατησω ξανά δεν κάνει τπτ θα πρέπει να το βγάλω και να το βάλω ξανά στο πρίζα

----------


## manolo

Μάλλον συμβαίνει αυτό που ανέφερε ο Μιχάλης. Προφανώς κάνει shutdown λόγω προστασίας από κάποιο βραχυκύκλωμα πιθανότατα. Θέλει άνοιγμα και ψάξιμο με μετρήσεις Γιάννη.

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Γιάννη,
να ΄ναι ΚΑΛΗ, ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΙΚΗ και γεμάτη ΥΓΕΙΑ η ΝΕΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ για σένα και την οικογένειά σου.

Έχεις δοκιμάσει ν΄ αφήσεις το PS4 σε μία σταθερή θέση και να το κλείνεις κάθε φορά μ΄ " ΕΞΟΔΟ "
από το κάθε παιγνίδι που παίζεις ώστε το μηχ/μα να πηγαίνει σε θέση Standby ;
Τα μηχ/τα αυτά παρουσιάζουν κατά καιρούς ευαισθησία σε κάθε φορά αλλαγή τοποθέτησης στ΄ 
ηλεκτρικό δίκτυο των διαφόρων απολήξεων (πριζών) σε συγκεκριμένο χώρο.
Αν συνεχίζει όμως και μετά απ΄ αυτή τη δοκιμή να συμπεριφέρεται τ΄ ίδιο χρήζει τεχνικού ελέγχου.

Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## Se7eNaKoS

Τώρα αντιμετωπίζω άλλο θέμα ενώ ξεκίνησε να δουλεύει στο τέταρτο πάνω σβήνει μόνο του σαν να το βγάζεις από τη πρίζα...και μετά κάνει αυτό ξανά όταν πάω να το βάλω μπροστά να ανάβει και να σβήνει αμέσως!!άμα το αφήσω για λίγο πάλι εκτός με το που ξανά προσπαθώ παίρνει μπροστά και έχω την ίδια διαδικασία συνέχεια μετά από λίγο σβήνει πάλι

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Οπότε φίλε Γιάννη,
τώρα μπαίνεις στα βαθιά και φθάνεις σ΄ αυτό που αναγράφει ο καλός φίλος και συνάδελφος Μανώλης στο post #4,
ότι δηλαδή το PS4 θέλει άνοιγμα, μετρήσεις κι αντικατ/σεις υλικών (πιθανόν ηλεκτρολυτικών πυκνωτών λόγω γήρανσής 
τους, αλλά ίσως και κάποιου άλλου ενεργού ή παθητικού εξαρτ/τος που λόγω αλλαγής της τιμής κατασκευής του για τη 
κανονική λειτουργία του).
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Οπότε φίλε Γιάννη,
τώρα μπαίνεις στα βαθιά κι έρχεσαι ν΄ ακολουθήσεις αυτό που αναγράφει ο φίλος και συνάδελφος Μανώλης στο post #4,
δηλαδή το PS4 θέλει άνοιγμα μετρήσεις και πιθανόν αντικατ/σεις υλικών (κυρίως ηλεκτρ/κών πυκνωτών λόγω γήρανσης,
αλλά κι άλλων ενεργών ή παθητικών εξαρτ/των λόγω αλλαγής της κατασκευαστικών τους προδιαγραφών για τη κανονική
λειτουργία τους.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Και κάτι ακόμα φίλε Γιάννη.
Πριν 8 μήνες (20-05-2021) αναφέρεις ότι έχεις προβεί σ΄ αντικατάσταση IC & HDMI port, οπότε μήπως 
πρέπει ν΄ ελεγχθούν κι οι κολλήσεις που ΄χουν γίνει και γι΄ αυτό το λόγο σου σβήνει το μηχ/μα ;
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## Se7eNaKoS

Από άλλο μηχάνημα είναι αυτό δεν ειναι η ίδια κονσόλα

----------


## Βασιλης apico

Γιάννη Καλησπέρα. Τι έγινε τελικά με  το ps4?  Το έχεις φτιάξει?

----------

